# Killington - 12/11



## Puck it (Dec 9, 2009)

I am thinking of taking off Friday to hit up Killington, if the winds die down.  Anybody else?


----------



## andyzee (Dec 9, 2009)

Saturday and Sunday for me.


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 9, 2009)

I think Greg is going


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> I think Greg is going



Aye. So far WoodCore and I are defs.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 9, 2009)

I will let you know if it is 100% for me.  It depends on a con call tomorrow.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 9, 2009)

I might be able to swing this


----------



## Puck it (Dec 9, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I might be able to swing this


 

 BTW,

The guys at work call me Dr. Evil.  Can two Evil's ski together.  That may violate the Unified Field Theory.:lol::lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 9, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I might be able to swing this



This isn't looking promising right now. I have been busting my ass all month working crazy hours on a project tha went out the door today. Only be be handed another deadline for Monday......clients really suck! This is all going to depend on how much I can get done Thurs.


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2009)

> .NEAR TERM /UNTIL 6 PM THIS EVENING/...
> AS OF 450 AM EST THURSDAY...SURFACE LOW WILL LIFT NORTH AND EAST
> TODAY AND COLD AIR ADVECTION WILL STREAM INTO THE AREA. STRONG
> SOUTHWEST FLOW DEVELOPS BEHIND DEPARTING SYSTEM. AS TEMPS CONTINUE
> ...



Hoping for a few inches of fresh tomorrow!


----------



## Puck it (Dec 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> Hoping for a few inches of fresh tomorrow!


 
Winds are going to be somewhat of an issue.


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Winds are going to be somewhat of an issue.



I'm not that concerned. Wind forecast for today is worse, and the gondola is running...

Quite frankly, if lower East Fall isn't open tomorrow, it's not really worth hitting the summit all that much. I'll happily stick to lapping powder bumps on Northstar off the Snowdon quad.


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2009)

BTW, starting to snow again:

http://www.killington.com/winter/multimedia/webcam/index.html


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2009)

> This Afternoon: Occasional snow showers. High near 22. Wind chill values as low as -1. Breezy, with a west wind between 23 and 25 mph, with gusts as high as 44 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. Total daytime snow accumulation of *1 to 3 inches possible.*
> 
> Tonight: Snow showers. Low around 5. Wind chill values as low as -18. Windy, with a west wind between 28 and 31 mph, with gusts as high as 44 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of *2 to 4 inches possible.*
> 
> Friday: A chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a high near 11. Wind chill values as low as -17. Windy, with a west wind between 24 and 29 mph, with gusts as high as 39 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%. *New snow accumulation of around an inch possible.*





> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
> 949 AM EST THU DEC 10 2009
> 
> ...



Epic. But colder than a witch's tit tomorrow.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'm not that concerned. Wind forecast for today is worse, and the gondola is running...
> 
> Quite frankly, if lower East Fall isn't open tomorrow, it's not really worth hitting the summit all that much. I'll happily stick to lapping powder bumps on Northstar off the Snowdon quad.



Lower East Fall is open now.


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2009)

Saw that. North Star still not marked as open although the report said it would. No matter. Tomorrow is going to be an epic day number 2.


----------



## powbmps (Dec 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> Epic. But colder than a witch's tit tomorrow.



Just like that, winter's here.  What was the temp. a week ago?

Looking forward to the TR.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 11, 2009)

Not making it. Crisis in Taiwan and have a con call and meeting later. I am going next week though and Sunday I will be at Cannon.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Not making it. Crisis in Taiwan and have a con call and meeting later. I am going next week though and Sunday I will be at Cannon.



Bummer.  If it makes you feel better I was all set to go up with Greg, but ended up being required to work too...


----------

